# gute zandergewässer rund um bayern/österreich



## Zanderjäger (2. Januar 2010)

servus fischerkolegen#h         

wollte mal fragen ob ihr im umkreis bayern/österreich gute#6 zandergewässer kennt        im dank vorraus


Gruß daniel


----------



## Steve Deluxe (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: gute zandergewässer rund um bayern/österreich*

doanu, fliesst durch bayern und österreich#6und soll auch gute zander-betsände haben, habe mir dieses Jahr die Jahres-karte für das Apostelwasser gekauft, da hat Zander aber noch Schonzeit bis Juni


----------



## Zanderjäger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: gute zandergewässer rund um bayern/österreich*

danke für den guten tipp

Gruß daniel


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: gute zandergewässer rund um bayern/österreich*

Hi

der altmühlsee bei Gunzenhausen (Mittelfranken) ist auch ein exzelenntes Zanderwässerchen

Mfg


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: gute zandergewässer rund um bayern/österreich*

danke    



Gruß daniel


----------

